# Can't install busybox.



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is very strange, I can't install busybox. Here is what happened.

A couple days prior to the ota push, I flashed back to factory EE4 and flashed the manual update.zip to get to EP4. Then I flashed cwm and su. Once everything was running, I installed the latest busybox. All was well. I decided that I wanted to try infinity rom, so I made a backup in cwm (latest version) and flashed infinity. When I discovered that swype had been removed, and my backup version was causing problems, I decided to just restore the nand. That failed for some reason, so my next move was to flash the stock ep4 odin. After that I flashed cwm and su again and restored everything from TiBu. This is where things get strange. I can't install busybox. I get an error saying that it can't copy the files. When I look in the system/xbin folder, busybox is there, yet it is still not showing as installed. Not sure what to do from here.


----------



## blueis300 (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe delete the file and re download with newest version?


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tried that. Didn't work. Tried installing to system/bin, didn't work.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> Tried that. Didn't work. Tried installing to system/bin, didn't work.


Maybe try to scrap/debloat an app or two and try again?


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> Maybe try to scrap/debloat an app or two and try again?


True. could be a space issue. didn't think about that before. I'll give that a try when I get out of this prison. (actually working in a prison today, so no phone)


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

That was the trick. Thanks.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> That was the trick. Thanks.


No prob, glad to help.


----------

